# Favorite Bourbon



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

There was something in another thread about bourbon so I wanted to ask what's your favorite? Any favorite alcohol you have (I like them all but bourbon is my downfall) works I do like to try new things.

Here's my top 2

Jefferson's Presidential select 18 year old 

Maker's Mark 46

Still looking for a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle though heard it was pretty good.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Both my ex-husband and I really like the MM 46, and that's what I usually keep a bottle of in the bar at home. But my ex goes through a half-gallon a week at least, and the 46 is cost prohibitive in those quantities, so he mostly drinks the original Maker's Mark, which is still quite good.

I'm also a big fan of Knob Creek. The original is great, but the Single Barrel Reserve is not to be missed, IMO.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes to Knob Creek and also Basil Hayden's, actually all of Beam Inc's high end brands are pretty good. Woodford Reserve is also nice.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Right now it is Angel's Envy. They make a phenomenal rye as well.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Bourbon? Why drink that when there's... Scotch?


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Buffalo Trace


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Malpheous said:


> Bourbon? Why drink that when there's... Scotch?


This!

Bourbon tastes like old engine oil, and smells of glycerin.

And if brandy is available, the scotch can wait.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Some nice names on the list, I am privileged to say I have most of those in my bar right now or have had them except Calvados. I am a bit of a nut for bourbon/whiskeys my next bottle will be Baby Blue-Blue corn whiskey from Balcones although haven't had Basil's for a few months so I may pick up a bottle.

As for Scotch Johnny Walker Blue is good, like Pinch not much on the others just not to my taste.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

love=pain said:


> Some nice names on the list, I am privileged to say I have most of those in my bar right now or have had them except Calvados. I am a bit of a nut for bourbon/whiskeys my next bottle will be Baby Blue-Blue corn whiskey from Balcones although haven't had Basil's for a few months so I may pick up a bottle.
> 
> As for Scotch Johnny Walker Blue is good, like Pinch not much on the others just not to my taste.


Well if you love bourbon, you're not missing much from Calvados, cause that's a brandy.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> This!
> 
> Bourbon tastes like old engine oil, and smells of glycerin.
> 
> And if brandy is available, the scotch can wait.


What an injustice bite your tongue haha

I do like a nice brandy or cognac especially during the cold weather fact of the matter I like lots of booze vodka, tequila, wine (ports are the best) not a big fan of beer anymore.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I like's me some Dewars. I know it's blended...but i still like it.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Scotch ... Caol Isa ... hard to find though 

Bourbon ... Woodford Reserve or Four Roses (if my wallet is feeling fat )


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

CharlieParker said:


> Yes to Knob Creek and also Basil Hayden's, actually all of Beam Inc's high end brands are pretty good. Woodford Reserve is also nice.


BH is the truth, period.

Mass distributed small batch goes:

BH
Bookers
Bakers
Makers
Knob
Bullet

All time favorite for mixing with a coke.....Jim Beam!!


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> I like's me some Dewars. I know it's blended...but i still like it.


He said Bourbon - Get your snooty, peaty, scotch out of here


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

happi_g_more2 said:


> He said Bourbon - Get your snooty, peaty, scotch out of here


I would rather hear about bourbon but I am open to any good booze. Nice description though


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Scotch != good booze

Bourbon > good booze

Therefore

Scotch + Bourbon =


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Another vote for Four Roses.

Also Remy Martin Cognac, and wines from Cyprus (if you can find those)


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

love=pain said:


> What an injustice bite your tongue haha
> 
> *I do like a nice brandy or cognac *especially during the cold weather fact of the matter I like lots of booze vodka, tequila, wine (*ports are the best*) not a big fan of beer anymore.


I see that, after all, you do have taste. Good man!


----------



## GIM003 (Feb 5, 2014)

Highland Park (18 years) is my current indulgence.
And you can never go wrong with Talisker.

(I would say that Scotch rocks, but you never put ice in your scotch!)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm not kicking bourbon as it's some pretty damn good stuff! But Y'all can keep all of that bourbon for yourselves ~ just as long as you allow me to continue savoring my Jack Daniel's Black Label ~ IMHO, there's absolutely nothing smoother!*


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a jack black straight up guy. No chaser


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> I'm a jack black straight up guy. No chaser


*An old rural uncle of mine when I was a small child always referred to Black Jack as his "Cough Medicine!"

When I visited him once and I summarily requested some for a cough that I had contracted at the tender young age of 8, he somehow found a Luden's Wild Cherry Cough Drop for me!

Now looking back, how did that thing ever get into his house?*


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Did you ever notice how alcohol accentuates the bad taste of a bad beer, while alcohol enriches the good taste of a fine bourbon, scotch or brandy?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have never had any hard liquor that after I said mmmmmm that was goooood!

with that said makers mark, gentlemans Jack, would be my two favorites.

I'm more of a beer kinda guy. Molsen lager, Fosters, Siera Navada Just to name a few. but never a light beer!


----------



## GIM003 (Feb 5, 2014)

NotTooSure said:


> Not totally true... if you don't add water (not tap water) to single malt cask strength scotch you will actually lose some of the flavor. It can be so strong that is numbs your taste buds if not diluted. It is an art to how much water add since it is not a constant measurement. However, there are lots of single malts scotches that come pre-diluted in which you are correct.


Water yes. Ice no. 
I completely agree that cask strength whisky is better with water and any distillery that I ever visited actually encouraged a small amount of (non-tap) water. But ice is not meant for good whiskies.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *I'm not kicking bourbon as it's some pretty damn good stuff! But Y'all can keep all of that bourbon for yourselves ~ just as long as you allow me to continue savoring my Jack Daniel's Black Label ~ IMHO, there's absolutely nothing smoother!*





Stonewall said:


> I'm a jack black straight up guy. No chaser


Sorry I only mix Jack black with coke or to make a lemonade put it next to a top shelf bourbon and there is just no comparison but everyone has different taste.

Jack does hold a special place in my heart though first bourbon I ever had broke my cherry at 15 back then it was 93 proof a little harsh but I couldn't get enough and the love affair continues.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

GIM003 said:


> Water yes. Ice no.
> I completely agree that cask strength whisky is better with water and any distillery that I ever visited actually encouraged a small amount of (non-tap) water. But ice is not meant for good whiskies.


I use whiskey stones to chill it a bit doesn't mess with the taste, they are good for lots of things.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Have had Pappy Van Winkle, it's very good (I had the 18 or 20 y/o), but ridiculously expensive.

My favorite (single barrel) bourbons:

- Old Forrester Birthday Bourbon
- Evan Williams Single Barrel (a real bargain, too!)
- Four Roses

I also like George ****el Barrel Select, but it's not really bourbon, it's Tennessee Whiskey. Elijah Craig 18 Year Old is also great, but you can't get it anymore.

I got turned on to Armagnac while in Europe several years back. I would agree with the poster who said it must taste like the intimate juices of Aphrodite. Yum!


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Did you ever notice how alcohol accentuates the bad taste of a bad beer, while alcohol enriches the good taste of a fine bourbon, scotch or brandy?


Well, don't drink bad beer... I drank scotch for years but for the last couple of decades I've become a wino. Good Oregon pino noirs are my thing.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Not much of drinker...but I DO like rum.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Maker's Mark...

For rye, Jim Beam yellow makes a hell of an Old-Fashioned.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

NotTooSure said:


> Yes the OP asked favorite alcohol... Calvados is brandy and Hennessy is Cognac (better brandy).


Euh... calvados is a distilled apple product while cognac (= kind of brandy from the Cognac region in France) is derived from grapes.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Interlocutor said:


> Maker's Mark...
> 
> For rye, Jim Beam yellow makes a hell of an Old-Fashioned.



If I could install a free flowing tap of makers in my house I would. makers on the rocks is my drink. In my opinion its the best of cheapest on the top shelf


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

happi_g_more2 said:


> If I could install a free flowing tap of makers in my house I would. makers on the rocks is my drink. In my opinion its the best of cheapest on the top shelf


Regular Maker's is on the favorites list, but I do love exploring new bottles always looking for a good bourbon under $20 latest is 
Jeffer"s Creek pretty good stuff.


----------

